# bthprops.cpl error



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to install driver for the network adapter on windows server 2012, but I am getting this error: *The program cannot start because bthprops.cpl is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem.
*
I am trying to read about bthprops.cpl but I did not understand what is this or why I need it. 

can I get a solution for this problem?


----------



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

can I get help please?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

If you do a quick google search for "server 2012 bthprops.cpl" it appears there have been problems with Server 2008 R2 and 2012 with Bluetooth adapters

I'd start there


----------

